# flight game recommendation?



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Not a gamer at all. I tried a bit when the kids were but their xbox one is collecting dust now. The game I liked the best was flight combat simulations, esp WW2 styles. 

But not going to spend lot of money. There are some used at amazon. IL-2 sturmovik or such. Just me chasing another plane or such, no multi players. Any recommendation other than IL2? Also does not have to be the best graphics. I think 2009-2013 graphics on youtube look ok? 

Couple more questions. MS says xbox one can play xbox 360 games. With updates or nothing else necessary? 

With flight games, is it worth buying a joystick? Xbox controls too many buttons, I think.


----------



## ReignStout (Aug 15, 2018)

IL-2 Sturmovik is amazing but old. 
You can check War Thunder, but it's multiplayer only as i know.
Ace Combat: Assault Horizon from 2011 but i don't play this game.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Old is ok since I'm looking for used price as well.:smile: Would you buy a copy of the game or only in original package? Copies look like pirates and I'm bit surprised amazon allows these sellers.


----------



## ReignStout (Aug 15, 2018)

carpdad said:


> Old is ok since I'm looking for used price as well.:smile: Would you buy a copy of the game or only in original package? Copies look like pirates and I'm bit surprised amazon allows these sellers.


It's depends. For example i buy games in steam direclty, but there are many other websites that buy thousand of copies at sales then sell the keys with a discount. I don't think it's can be related to pirates, because original seller anyway gets his money.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

It's all moot. These used games are for xbox360 and IL2 or birds of steel are not in the xbox one playable list. I'll give it time and see if I want to pay the full price.


----------



## mdzcondo (Feb 24, 2019)

hey carpdad! you helped me in my Roof thread, let me help you here!

Are you looking to play on the PC or XBox?
Are Space games of any interest? 
Combat only or flight simulation?


----------



## ArnolDDD (Aug 1, 2021)

I always used a regular joystick and never bought a joystick for flying games. But recently I was given one. It's really much more convenient.


----------



## rafaelrobertson (6 mo ago)

carpdad said:


> Not a gamer at all. I tried a bit when the kids were but their xbox one is collecting dust now. The game I liked the best was flight combat simulations, esp WW2 styles.
> 
> But not going to spend lot of money. There are some used at amazon. IL-2 sturmovik or such. Just me chasing another plane or such, no multi players. Any recommendation other than IL2? Also does not have to be the best graphics. I think 2009-2013 graphics on youtube look ok?
> 
> ...


try call of duty mobile


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

4 year old thread, again........


----------

